# so many noobs in 240 community >=/



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

maybe it's the drift hype but noobs are simply pouring into the 240sx community. "are 240sx fast??" no, in stock usdm form, they simply suck ass. "where can i get a sr20det for cheap?" ebay but they're probably missing crankshaft, pistons, and cams. "i have a sil-80 and i want to run 11's" stock usdm s13 coupe is not a sil-80 and you will never run 11's considering you work at mcdonald's. "what year silvia is best for r34 skyline conversion??" please buy a civic/integra instead..leave the 240's alone

i havent been on nf in a while and today i was just surprised to how much nf has changed..


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

So... what are we supposed to do about it? Allow everyone to flame the shit out of them?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Seriously dude, I havnt been postin as much around here since I lost the 240, but I find the 240 section a lot more informative than before. jeong sorry dude but thats what this forum is for, information. Now if you dont have the patience to deal with the n00bs then dont reply or even read their threads.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There are some guys who really know thier shit in here-
Chris, David, Scott, Nizmodore (even though im sure he has a mullet  ), Sniperboss


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

y0! Hwo ken I cunvert my 180SX to a11-weel-dri\/e, y0?

Don't mind me, I'm a :dumbass: 



Seriously though, having patience for noobs is a virtue, and not one easily sustained. I have seen enough stupid questions to last a lifetime, in both the Honda and Nissan camps. The best way I've found to approach it is to have an abundance of patience, and be willing to help "kids" realize that there's more to Japanese car modification than what they've seen in 2Fast2Felonious, or SuperTuner Transformations. Most of these guys have been fed crap by the media their whole lives and have taken it as a pseudo-reality, so don't be so surprised when they are new to the scene and ask a bunch of dumb, ricer-esque questions.

Try to educate these "noobs" instead of complaining about their ignorance...


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

jeong said:


> maybe it's the drift hype but noobs are simply pouring into the 240sx community. "are 240sx fast??" no, in stock usdm form, they simply suck ass. "where can i get a sr20det for cheap?" ebay but they're probably missing crankshaft, pistons, and cams. "i have a sil-80 and i want to run 11's" stock usdm s13 coupe is not a sil-80 and you will never run 11's considering you work at mcdonald's. "what year silvia is best for r34 skyline conversion??" please buy a civic/integra instead..leave the 240's alone
> 
> i havent been on nf in a while and today i was just surprised to how much nf has changed..


jeong ur acting more noob than anybody right now so stfu :newbie:


----------



## s14srpilot (Aug 2, 2004)

Did you write your congressman about it? Perhaps he can do something :fluffy:


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

Ksilvia8 said:


> jeong ur acting more noob than anybody right now so stfu :newbie:


and who the fuk are you


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry alex but all i have seen is tons of retarded questions being asked...some stuff has been informative but there were always a couple of good threads like that around...


i find it funny that all these noobs are yelling at jeong calling him a noob lol.hes far from being one and hes not acting like one, hes annoyed as all senoir members were/are. by the way, you just tried to flame and thats against the rules. BAN!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Kelso,

Your sig is wrong. Currently the Rule reads:

"Searching before asking a question is recommended. It's possible the topic has been discussed before. Don't beat up new members over searching either. No one likes a rude welcome."

Lew


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> Nizmodore (even though im sure he has a mullet  )


OI!!!!!!!  

(Still I've been waiting for that shot from you  And no I don't have one....lol )

To everybody else, If you live in Australia and know our car scene, you'll understand..... :thumbup:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i say help the newbies out...wasnt there a time when we all had stupid ass questions like "what is an SR20 and can i put it in my 240?" but what im afraid of with all these new ppl comin and snatchin 240's like they're gold is that the 240 community is going to be like the honda camp-every one has one and they are all essentially the same...what im happy about all the new ppl comin is that its gonna be like the honda camp-parts, parts, and parts galore...even for the lowly KA24E...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*How to handle Noobs*

Its been broungth to my attention that some of you guys are being search nazi's and flaming the heck out of poor newbies without giving them a chance.

This is not the attitude I want our forums to have. I don't want elietisum here, I want this place to be a friendly place where information can be exchanged. Everyone was a noob somewhere at one time or another. I don't want our forums to be overmoderated either.

Now this doesnt mean wasting your time and spoonfeeding newbies but be gentile and give them a nudge in the right direction. Protect the newbies from unessesary flames from others. Perhaps to make it easy on yourself, have a pre-written reply of suggestions on how newbies can search to find information and how to then ask specific question. Teach the hungry how to fish and they can feed themselfs.

Don't just reply "search you idiot" or worse. 

Most of you are doing a good job but please don't go overboard in intimidating newbs. The Nissan comunity used to be one of the most friendly around with lots of helpful people but with the 240 going mainstream, its starting to get more like how the Honda world is.

Try to be nice guys. Help others and try to obey the rules. Maybe then the mods won't moderate so much either.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Meh, I have no problem with them. Everyone was at that point or one time or another we weren't all born with knowledge. Not willing to learn something and not knowing something are different. I'm more then willing to help people out who want to learn. But the people who don't even try to learn and just want information handed to them get annoying.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

My only problem with the n00bs isn't the fact that they are trying to fix or mod their car or whatever, its that they seem to want me to literally fix their car via AIM or PM. That's why I've been laying low from the 240 forum as a whole, and took my AIM screen name out of my profile. That and I don't have anything to contribute because I haven't gotten my hands dirty for a while like I used to everyday. The 240 is basically becoming the next civic and one of the more sought after cars. I would assume some of the bitterness and search nazi-ism is because the people that truly love this car are offended by people that just got this car because they assume they must have saw it on initial D, magazine, video game, and thought it would be a real capitol idea to own one. I guess we don't want the 240 to be the civic and thats where all of the spite comes from. It's sad to see something you know and love become the next media hype.. gain its 15mins of fame, and then later be flushed down the toilet like a pewp log with a horrible rep stapled to it for the rest of its life, and could possibly be associated for the rest of its life as rice. Ruining it for everyone. In every circle though there is always going to be real people that <3 this shiz and flourish, and others that got it because of a fad and will never grow from it. Bahhhhhh......... just make the fad go away


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i have no problems with newbs. i have problems with mods


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

well...noobies are becoming an annoyance...but, we all were there, mayb not as bad as some of these noobies, but we were all there...lets just tell them what they need to know if its reasonable, or tell em to search if its a big dumb question that was "asked a billion times"...any way...i still think some them are stupid and need 2 search...what if the 240 becomes the next civic...what are we to do then?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> what if the 240 becomes the next civic...what are we to do then?



spray paint a big "fuck you" on the side of the 240 and go on with your business


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry lew but my signiature isnt wrong at all.i know harris edited the rule because of me bitching about it but im not going to quit. they still do nothing when it comes to people not searching which we all know is breaking the first rule, even though he had to change it so i wouldnt bitch anymore. that is the rule, and im keeping it there.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Kelso said:


> sorry lew but my signiature isnt wrong at all.i know harris edited the rule because of me bitching about it but im not going to quit. they still do nothing when it comes to people not searching which we all know is breaking the first rule, even though he had to change it so i wouldnt bitch anymore. that is the rule, and im keeping it there.


Sorry, dude, but you've got delusions of grandeur. Scott changed the searching rule because the mods were getting too zealous in enforcing it and were driving new folks away from the forum. 

The search rule was always meant to be a recommendation, not a requirement.

Lew


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Kelso said:


> sorry lew but my signiature isnt wrong at all.i know harris edited the rule because of me bitching about it but im not going to quit. they still do nothing when it comes to people not searching which we all know is breaking the first rule, even though he had to change it so i wouldnt bitch anymore. that is the rule, and im keeping it there.


Harris had nothing to do with changing the search rule. He just updated Enthalpy's post so it was in line with the forum rules. It also wasn't changed in response to anything you posted.

Blame the new members all you want for the downfall of this site, but it's not an opinion shared by the owners or administration.


----------



## jounin (Aug 23, 2004)

i agree with opium, ever since drifting became big, every 16 year old kid is " getting a 240 and gonna start a drift team" i liked it better when we had sleeper cars. but look at it this way, all of the ricers will buy up the remaining 240s, try to become d1 drivers and total their cars. we wont have to worry about it in a couple of months.


----------

